# Sumador BCD de 8 bits



## nestorval87 (Dic 13, 2006)

Ya no se cómo hacer el siguiente sumador:

debe realizar la suma en BCD. para 8 bits pero solo utilizando un sumador completo 7483.

debe tener una parte secuencial, con registros o algo parecido para alternar las sumas internas.

el resultado de una suma debe poder ser el inicio de una nueva suma.

Ya tengo:

Donde visualizar los resultados y los numeros a sumar ingresandolos en BCD.

el teclado con pulsadores para ingresar los datos.



Ayudaaaaaaaaaa estoy desesperado.


----------



## clintonfernando (Abr 27, 2007)

hola 

mira yo con ese mismo sumador tengo que hacer la simple suma de 4 bits y mostrarlo en un solo display, osea que solo sea hasta nueve, lo curioso esta cuando nos dicen que el numero lo debemos de enviar desde la pc y que devemos de modificar el valor desde la pc cuando queramos que sea resta, hasta ahora se como sacar los bits de la pc, pero no se como regresar los valores, aunque ya se por donde pero lo que no se es como la computadora esta leyendo el puerto, si tuvieras algun algoritmo de lectura de datos te lo agradeceria.

de antemano gracias


----------



## 1OMAR (Feb 17, 2010)

Buenas tardes yo realice un sumador bcd de 4 bits y me funciono correctamente luego en una simulacion que ise en multisim version 10 lo converti en un sumador bcd de 8 bits utilice 2 ic 74ls83 para obtener de cada uno 8 entradas que son donde entrara el voltaje y se conectaran las resistencias con unos bit switch serian 8 para cada 1 luego obtendremos s1,s2,s3,s4  de un lado y del otro s1,s2,s3,s4 que iran a un 74ls83 a1,a2,a3,a4, y las otras b1,b2,b3,b4  en las salidas de el 3ser ic74ls83 que serian s1,s2,s3,s4 conectaras otro para utilizar un circuito que te corrija la operacion cuando la suma exceda 9 utilizando dos compuertas 74ls32 y dos 74ls08 si necesitas mas informacion te puedo enviar un diagrama pero es muy facil  intentalo.


----------



## Esrael (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola ! oye me podrias enviar el diagrama del sumador con 8 bits por fas!


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 20, 2010)

Hola Esrael

NOTA: El circuito adjunto no es de mi propiedad, fue de una consulta que hicieron aquí, lamento no recordar quien, pero supongo que se puede compartir.

Creo que la parte sumadora del siguiente circuito te puede ser útil.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Esrael (Mar 20, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola Esrael
> 
> NOTA: El circuito adjunto no es de mi propiedad, fue de una consulta que hicieron aquí, lamento no recordar quien, pero supongo que se puede compartir.
> 
> ...



Pues de antemano muchas gracias!, pero la resta no sirve verdad? digo no me interesa que lo haga pero jajaja deja ver como lo simplifico para que solo sume  gracias bro!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola Esrael
Efectivamente la parte que Resta no sirve

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Illuminati (Mar 23, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola Esrael
> 
> NOTA: El circuito adjunto no es de mi propiedad, fue de una consulta que hicieron aquí, lamento no recordar quien, pero supongo que se puede compartir.



Bueno este es un circuito que encontre en este foro y te lo dejo a ver si te sirve
Solo hace suma y resta en BCD de 4 bits con dos números; no da nums. negativos y lo más que puede suamr es 15 + 15 = 30


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 23, 2010)

Originador Illuminati

Ese circuito lo tienen todos en el foro y está largo(Horizontalmente). Mejor analiza este a ver que te parece esta diseñado en CircuitMaker. Es un sumador. Lo puedo subir en formato JPG.



saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Esrael (Mar 23, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Originador Illuminati
> 
> Ese circuito lo tienen todos en el foro y está largo(Horizontalmente). Mejor analiza este a ver que te parece esta diseñado en CircuitMaker. Es un sumador. Lo puedo subir en formato JPG.
> 
> ...



Hola!, ya intente descargar el archivo que esta en megaupload, el problema es que me dice que esta temporalmente desactivado...


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola.

Aquí está.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Esrael (Abr 7, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Aquí está.
> 
> ...




HOla! oye no funciona ese sumador de 32, lo que hace es tener 4 sumadores de 4 bits.... espero que alguien me pueda ayudara hacer un sumador de 8 bits en el que si sumo  A=64 y B=64 en los displays me muestre un 128 por favor si alguien me puede ayudar seria genial gracias!


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 8, 2010)

Hola esrael

Es extraño que no funcione ya que lo pruebo en CircuitMaker 2000 y funciona bien.
Puedo sumar cualquier número y el resultado lo verifico con una calculadora. 

Y, Por supuesto, son 4 sumadores que pueden darte el resultado Max. De 9999. en tu caso puedes quitar U11 y U12
Y las compuertas AND y OR relacionadas. Con lo que queda puedes obtener la suma que mencionas 64+64=128. para mostrar 128 se requieren 3 Display’s de 7 Segmentos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Esrael (Abr 8, 2010)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola esrael
> 
> Es extraño que no funcione ya que lo pruebo en CircuitMaker 2000 y funciona bien.
> Puedo sumar cualquier número y el resultado lo verifico con una calculadora.
> ...



Hola, si veo que si funciona como tu dices..lo que yo ando buscando es lo siguiente:

tener dos dip switch uno para A y otro para B, por los cuales, en codigo binario pueda ir haciendo la suma y me lo muestre en el display... 

En el dipswitch de A para tener un 16, se activaria de esta manera...  "0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0"

lo que esta en comillas viene siendo el dipswitch de 8 bits, en el que el uno esta activado y los ceros desactivados...

De igual manera en B para tener un 16, se activaria de esta manera... "0 0 0 1 0 0 0 0"


y ya en el display me mostraria un 32... 

Espero haberme explicado y que mepuedas ayudar


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 9, 2010)

Hola esrael

Entonces lo que requieres es un sumador Binario de 8 Bit’s y no un sumador BCD.
Cierto ?

saludos


----------



## DarkAndroid (Ago 8, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Aquí está.
> 
> ...



hey man tengo solamente una duda estoy haciendo lo mismo pero solamente con 3 displays 
en la entrada A8, A4, A2, A1 que va? :O
solamente tengo ese detalle porque lo conecto con

9 switch que pasan de decimal a binario (4 or) y eso lo estoy conectando ahi pero el resultado por ej
si sumo 4+4 me muestra 8 pero en los 2 Displays :/ y si intento por ejemplo 
9+2 me manda error :/ solamente eso me falta  ojala me puedan responder 

estoy simulandolo en Multi Sim


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 9, 2010)

Hola DarkAndroid

En las entradas A8, A4, A2, A1 va un sumando y en B8, B4, B2, B1 va el otro sumando.
Pero como Tú tienes 9 Switch’s no entiendo como sería tu circuito.
Déjame verlo para poder ayudarte, adjúntalo como imagen de Bits ya que no tengo Multisim.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DarkAndroid (Ago 9, 2010)

hey man  ahora si suma cmo deberia pero tengo solamente un problema con el 
6 y el 7 que no los marca correctamente y lo otro es que
al sumar 9+1 en vez de 10 me marca A :/
en 9+2 11 me marca b

y en adelante por ej 9+3 me marca 12
9+4 13 todo normal  ayuda con eso solamente porfavor men


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 9, 2010)

Hola DarkAndroid

Fíjate en el esquema que adjuntaste.
Creo que el problema está en que las compuertas NAND U7 y U8 no están conectadas correctamente.
Ve como lo están las NAND U11 y U12.... Como esas debes conectar las Que te menciono.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## DarkAndroid (Ago 9, 2010)

mrcarlos dijo:


> hola darkandroid
> 
> fíjate en el esquema que adjuntaste.
> creo que el problema está en que las compuertas nand u7 y u8 no están conectadas correctamente.
> ...



hey man eres un dios funciona de lujo me salvaste de una 
se te agradece de corazon de verdad muchas gracias 

IDOLO!!!!!


----------



## munivelarios (Oct 18, 2010)

hola como estan tengo un problema quiero hace un sumador de 2 numeros de 4 bits el detalle es el decodificador que lo pide que sea con 74ls08, 74ls32 y 74ls83 pero no se como


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 18, 2010)

Hola munivelarios

ya te contesté por acá_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/380092/ _ 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## T290A (Abr 24, 2011)

1OMAR dijo:


> Buenas tardes yo realice un sumador bcd de 4 bits y me funciono correctamente luego en una simulacion que ise en multisim version 10 lo converti en un sumador bcd de 8 bits utilice 2 ic 74ls83 para obtener de cada uno 8 entradas que son donde entrara el voltaje y se conectaran las resistencias con unos bit switch serian 8 para cada 1 luego obtendremos s1,s2,s3,s4  de un lado y del otro s1,s2,s3,s4 que iran a un 74ls83 a1,a2,a3,a4, y las otras b1,b2,b3,b4  en las salidas de el 3ser ic74ls83 que serian s1,s2,s3,s4 conectaras otro para utilizar un circuito que te corrija la operacion cuando la suma exceda 9 utilizando dos compuertas 74ls32 y dos 74ls08 si necesitas mas informacion te puedo enviar un diagrama pero es muy facil  intentalo.



Disculpa tendras el diagrama por alli?? me urge porfavor


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola T290A

No creo que 1OMAR responda. La única participación en este tema fue hace más de 1 año. (Fecha del mensaje: 17/Feb/2010).

En este mismo tema puedes encontrar diagramas de sumadores. Revisa todos los mensajes y los encontrarás.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## T290A (Abr 24, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola T290A
> 
> No creo que 1OMAR responda. La única participación en este tema fue hace más de 1 año. (Fecha del mensaje: 17/Feb/2010).
> 
> ...



Nombre pss muchas gracias por el dato, pero dejame decirte que llevo ya casi una semana con este asunto del sumador de 8 bits checando aqui en el foro y no mas no jala el circuito, tu no tendras algun circuito que me ayude con mi problema??


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 24, 2011)

Hola T290A

Y cual es ese circuito que no jala ?
Podrías adjuntarlo para estudiarlo y ver si puedo descubrir el motivo de la falla.
Por otra parte, qué simulador utilizas ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## T290A (Abr 25, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola T290A
> 
> Y cual es ese circuito que no jala ?
> Podrías adjuntarlo para estudiarlo y ver si puedo descubrir el motivo de la falla.
> ...



Pss mira utilizo el multisim 10 en un momento te archivo el archivo, saludos y muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## T290A (Abr 25, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola T290A
> 
> Y cual es ese circuito que no jala ?
> Podrías adjuntarlo para estudiarlo y ver si puedo descubrir el motivo de la falla.
> ...



Oie disculpa por la tardanza tuve unos problemas con la PC pero aqui esta el circuito espero que me puedas ayudar porfavor. Es un sumador de 8 bits y que de la salida en display de 7 segmentos en decimal


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 26, 2011)

Hola T290A

Analice tu circuito pero no podré adjuntar el archivo pues yo tengo multisim 11 y si lo adjunto Tú no lo podrás abrir con tu Multisim 10.
De modo que te voy a mencionar algunas cosas que debes mejorar con lo que probablemente funcionará tu circuito.

Agrega a cada uno un block de resistencias como lo tienes en el Display de las unidades.
Alinea Verticalmente los 3 decodificadores 7448 para que el diagrama sea más legible.

No sé si utilizas todos los números que aparecen sobre las líneas de conexión. Sin embargo se pueden eliminar entrando a: 
Options-> Sheet Properties-> Circuit.  Y en este TAB(Ceja) Marcar la opción: Use Net-Specific Setting.
Presiona luego el botón Apply y luego el botón Ok. Con esto el diagrama se verá mas limpio.

Entre tus Dip-Switch’s y los sumadores 7483 faltan unas resistencias de 5K que deben ser conectadas a Gnd.

Básate en el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta para hacer tu sumador, que ahora es binario, cambiarlo a Decimal.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## T290A (Abr 26, 2011)

Muchas gracias por el diagrama, ya lo estoy armando, por cierto si tienes el circuito en Multisim 11 me lo podrias mandar?? acaba de descargar el programa. Muchas gracias por los tips son muy bien recibidos. Gracias por la atencion


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 26, 2011)

Hola T290A

Desafortunadamente no tengo un sumador desarrollado con ningún Multisim, normalmente no guardo nada pues el disco duro de mi PC es de poca capacidad de almacenamiento.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## T290A (Abr 27, 2011)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola T290A
> 
> Desafortunadamente no tengo un sumador desarrollado con ningún Multisim, normalmente no guardo nada pues el disco duro de mi PC es de poca capacidad de almacenamiento.
> 
> ...



Ok ok esta bien ya lo simule, de todas formas gracias. Buscando me encontre con esta imagen que me parecio muy interesante, la primera: es de 4 bits y tiene de salida 2 numeros BCD, viendo esto te queria preguntar, me puedes ayudar a configurarlo para hacerlo de 8 bits de entrada pero que unicamente tenga 2 numeros BCD de salida?? Porfavor hechame la mano.Ante todo gracias por la atencion.

P.D Te anexo la image para q la veas


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 29, 2011)

Hola T290A

Perdón No He podido, por falta de tiempo, hacer ese Decodificador Binario de 4 BIT’s a 8 BIT’s.
Pero puedes buscar en: 
Diseño Digital --> Circuitos lógicos combinacionales y secuenciales --> Convertir valores binarios a BCD.
Allá encontrarás varios circuitos que te pueden ser útiles. Sería más rápido.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## edgarmedina20 (Jun 5, 2011)

.ckt no es circuit maker que raro no puedo abrirlo... 
tengo la version student nose si es ls correcta


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 5, 2011)

Hola edgarmedina20

Probablemente tu version Student no sea compatible con el archivo que pretendes abrir.
Busca por aqui la versión 2000 para que la descargues y la instales.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nataly1989 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola MrCarlos

Hola, estuve leyendo distintos temas en el foro y he notado que tiene bastante conocimiento aerca de como conectar display a un sumador restador. Mi problemas es que utilice 4 bits es decir que la salida son dos displayes entonces no se como conectarlos. Quisiera me ayudara lo antes posible. Gracias

Este es mi circuito sin display

Este es el circuito sumador-restador con las salidas con leds


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola nataly1989

Espero que el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta sirva para continuar con tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nataly1989 (Jun 11, 2011)

Me hace error, no se si lo revisas.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola nataly1989

Solamente lo revisé y me pareció exageradamente grande, las compuertas están muy desparramadas por toda la hoja.
Bien, bien, dame un tiempo para correrlo y analizarlo.

Pero Fíjate lo que dices: [/COLOR]_Me hace error, no se si lo revisas.[/COLOR]
_
Imagínate que vaya con el doctor y le diga: Doc. Estoy enfermo. ¡?1?

Me hubieras ahorrado tiempo si me dijeras que error es el que presente, manifiesta.

Dame un poco de tiempo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nataly1989 (Jun 11, 2011)

Las compuertas simplemente son un sumador completo, sólo que la tengo de esa manera para saber el funcionamiento interno. Se que esa parte está bien porque están conectados los leds y así comprueben el resultado. Lo que me da error o lo que sale mal son las respuestas de las sumas y restas en el display.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola nataly1989

Cosas Por Mejorar:
Los LED’s: 3, 4, 5. los cátodos no están conectados a tierra.

Te adjunto tu circuito.
Nota que el BIT menos significativo es el de la extrema derecha en la parte baja del diagrama.
El de la extrema izquierda es el Carry.

Ese BIT que te mencioné se conecta a la terminal A1 del circuito que te envié.
A1, el de la extrema derecha.
A2, el que sigue a la izquierda.
A4, el que le sigue a la izquierda
A8, el de la extrema izquierda.

Ahora, a ese circuito conecta el que te envié.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nataly1989 (Jun 11, 2011)

Muchas Gracias, voy a implementarlo. Cualquier cosa le comento.

Cuando sumo 15+15 la respuesta que aparece es 14, y si lo resto aparece 8.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola nataly1989

Imagínate: tienes 4 BIT’s para el operando A y otros 4 BIT’s para el operando B.
Pero los BIT’s donde se muestra el resultado de la operación son tan solo 4 BIT’s con los cuales solo puedes representan un resultado =< de 15. Cierto ?.

Sumando 15 + 15 el resultado sería 30 en decimal y en HEXagecimal sería 2A.
Pero 30 sería 11110 en binario y 2A sería 101010.
En ningún caso tienes suficientes BIT’s a la salida de tu Sumador-Restador para poder mostrar esos números.

Qué tendrías que hacer para que tu circuito pueda mostrar el resultado de sumar 15 + 15 ?

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

